# Tips for making villagers move out of your town



## Peter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey everyone

I've been playing Animal Crossing my whole life but I've never tried villager trading or anything like that. So about two weeks ago I decided I'd get Rocket to move out of my town _(I hate her)_ so I could possibly trade with someone on this forum for a villager I'd want, but I'm having real trouble getting her to move out

 I tried pushing her around, hitting her with my net and pushing her in pitfalls, but that did nothing, and I actually read somewhere that this was quite ineffective. So now I'm just trying to ignore her and see if that works, but i've been doing this for about a week now and she still hasn't decided to move!

So basically I was just going to ask if anyone has got any tips (*beside time travelling*) that would help get Rocket out of my town ASAP. 

Thanks


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

What always worked for me was hitting them with a toy hammer 3 times. There is another method where you create a new character and only talk to the unwanted villager once (To greet them) but not at all after that, and just talk to the other villagers you don't want to get rid of. I hope this helped! If you want to try the toy hammer method I bet there is someone here on the forums selling one!


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 15, 2015)

I understand from someone that consistently giving them rotten fruit drives them out pretty quick.

:UPDATE: Apparently you have to wait until the villager asks you for fruit.


----------



## Peter (Jun 15, 2015)

LillyKay said:


> I understand from someone that consistently giving them rotten fruit drives them out pretty quick.
> 
> :UPDATE: Apparently you have to wait until the villager asks you for fruit.



oh okay thanks I'll try that! I'll have to get rotten fruit from someone though because I've got the Beautiful Town Ordinance haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> What always worked for me was hitting them with a toy hammer 3 times. There is another method where you create a new character and only talk to the unwanted villager once (To greet them) but not at all after that, and just talk to the other villagers you don't want to get rid of. I hope this helped! If you want to try the toy hammer method I bet there is someone here on the forums selling one!



thanks! I'll try and buy one! I really want her gone soon haha


----------



## unintentional (Jun 15, 2015)

From my understanding and experience, hitting/complaining does *not* work (I've read it actually makes their stay longer).  The only thing I found that helps is if you just talk to them the day they move in and never again.  It is basically set up randomly, but I find certain personalities moving sooner and others staying longer.  My Uchi villagers usually move faster than, say, my snooty villagers.  Just grin and bear it.  You may find you like Rocket (-snorts-) I wasn't a fan of Celia but after trying for two months to make her move, I became attached.


----------



## Peter (Jun 15, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> From my understanding and experience, hitting/complaining does *not* work (I've read it actually makes their stay longer).  The only thing I found that helps is if you just talk to them the day they move in and never again.  It is basically set up randomly, but I find certain personalities moving sooner and others staying longer.  My Uchi villagers usually move faster than, say, my snooty villagers.  Just grin and bear it.  You may find you like Rocket (-snorts-) I wasn't a fan of Celia but after trying for two months to make her move, I became attached.



I read the same thing about hitting, I regret doing it so much now - I used to push her round all day! 
Thanks I guess I'll just have to keep on ignoring her and hope she packs up soon haha


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 15, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> oh okay thanks I'll try that! I'll have to get rotten fruit from someone though because I've got the Beautiful Town Ordinance haha



All my towns have Beautiful ordinance and I still get rotten fruit when I shake a perfect fruit tree that has come to the end of its life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



peterjohnson said:


> oh okay thanks I'll try that! I'll have to get rotten fruit from someone though because I've got the Beautiful Town Ordinance haha



All my towns have Beautiful ordinance and I still get rotten fruit when I shake a perfect fruit tree that has come to the end of its life.


----------



## Peter (Jun 15, 2015)

LillyKay said:


> All my towns have Beautiful ordinance and I still get rotten fruit when I shake a perfect fruit tree that has come to the end of its life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh yeah I completely forgot about that, thanks!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2015)

For me, the villagers that mention something about leaving are ones that I talked to a lot but for one reason or another was talking to them less.  I remember when I was thinking of making Keaton leave and the first time he said he was thinking of leaving, I felt bad because of the way the choices were worded; I had been talking to him a lot.  Then I stopped talking to him, and he never told me he was thinking about leaving again until I started talking to him again.  I got him to want to leave again after weeks of hitting on the head with the toy hammer, putting pitfall seeds in front of him, complaining to Isabelle---none of which worked; sometime after I started giving him the wrong order at Brewsters.  I don't know if that's what got him to leave; it took two weeks or more  maybe.


----------



## Peter (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> For me, the villagers that mention something about leaving are ones that I talked to a lot but for one reason or another was talking to them less.  I remember when I was thinking of making Keaton leave and the first time he said he was thinking of leaving, I felt bad because of the way the choices were worded; I had been talking to him a lot.  Then I stopped talking to him, and he never told me he was thinking about leaving again until I started talking to him again.  I got him to want to leave again after weeks of hitting on the head with the toy hammer, putting pitfall seeds in front of him, complaining to Isabelle---none of which worked; sometime after I started giving him the wrong order at Brewsters.  I don't know if that's what got him to leave; it took two weeks or more  maybe.



Thanks I think I'll just keep ignoring her and see how that works out; really want her gone soon though I'm desperate to get Fauna or Octavian


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

simple you kill them, and destroy the evidence, no one will ever know


----------



## Peter (Jun 16, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> simple you kill them, and destroy the evidence, no one will ever know



I might have to try that if she doesn't leave soon


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

LillyKay said:


> I understand from someone that consistently giving them rotten fruit drives them out pretty quick.
> 
> :UPDATE: Apparently you have to wait until the villager asks you for fruit.



I do this all the time to villagers I don't like. It doesn't seem to help. I've given one villager rotten fruit 4 times or more, and he still refuses to leave.

I tried sending letters with trash in them, but sometimes they seemed to like it and would even send presents in return.


----------



## Peter (Jun 17, 2015)

Orchard said:


> I do this all the time to villagers I don't like. It doesn't seem to help. I've given one villager rotten fruit 4 times or more, and he still refuses to leave.
> 
> I tried sending letters with trash in them, but sometimes they seemed to like it and would even send presents in return.



Haha it's so frustrating! Rocket literally doesn't ping me to talk to me at all when I walk by her, she just walks around and doesn't interact with me at all, but still won't move out!


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 18, 2015)

Ignoring is the only thing that really works. even being mean to them prolongs their stay as you're paying attention to them and that's all they care about. (Sounds like an abusive relationship lol)


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

zeldafromhyrule said:


> Ignoring is the only thing that really works. even being mean to them prolongs their stay as you're paying attention to them and that's all they care about. (Sounds like an abusive relationship lol)



lmao too true too true.

ok:
- dont talk to them, complain about them, push them, hit them, etc.
- give them rotten fruit when they want fruit - similar to how u would give ur fave perfect fruit.
- try to cycle them out. make sure u check every day, because you have to say no to everyone else you want to keep until the one you want our finally pings. 

here's a good guide i used to use before i finally got all my dreamies: http://bamdom.tumblr.com/post/57682343411/alternatively-titled-how-to-get-your-dream

good luck! you can do it!


----------



## Peter (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> lmao too true too true.
> 
> ok:
> - dont talk to them, complain about them, push them, hit them, etc.
> ...



Thank you that guide is really helpful Think I might have to break my rule of no time travelling, anything to get her to move out haha!


----------



## Aniko (Jun 18, 2015)

I would like to know as well, I'm stuck with villagers that i'm ignoring for ages and losing all others with whom I thought I had a good relationship, really it makes me lose interest in the game.


----------



## Peter (Jun 19, 2015)

Aniko said:


> I would like to know as well, I'm stuck with villagers that i'm ignoring for ages and losing all others with whom I thought I had a good relationship, really it makes me lose interest in the game.



Hey! I tried the guide that 'v a n i l l a' posted above, http://bamdom.tumblr.com/post/576823...get-your-dream, and it really worked well; I was able to get two villagers who I didn't like out my town whilst still maintaining a really good relationship with all my other villagers! 

Still haven't got rid of pesky Rocket though, she just won't leave! Haha going to try to get rid of her when I've got more time


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2015)

Despite what people have been saying, there's actually nothing that you can do to make a certain villager more likely to move out. It's literally just a waiting game, and you're best off just playing naturally instead of wasting time trying methods that don't work. Anything that people have said "worked" is honestly just luck (other than time travelling methods ofc)


----------



## Eevees (Jun 19, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Despite what people have been saying, there's actually nothing that you can do to make a certain villager more likely to move out. It's literally just a waiting game, and you're best off just playing naturally instead of wasting time trying methods that don't work. Anything that people have said "worked" is honestly just luck (other than time travelling methods ofc)



I have to agree with this, theirs honestly no trick. You just have to be patient lol


----------

